# Looking for past history on Angus



## Lizjwearne (20 August 2017)

I have recently purchased a 14.1hh dark bay gelding, not 100% on his age but I would say late teens. He has a faded white star, no other markings. Not sure on breed but native type, possibly exmoor x dales. No info on passport as was done by owner before me, I don't have contact with her anymore but she said she bought him about 10 years ago he was at a dealers but didn't say anything else. He always has a droopy bottom lip, and is a very calm boy. He is now in a home for life and loved to bits, I'm just curious to know where he originally came from and what he's done in the past. Tia Liz x


----------



## Lizjwearne (20 August 2017)

These are pictures of Angus..


----------



## Leo Walker (20 August 2017)

Lizjwearne said:



			These are pictures of Angus..





[URL=http://s1160.photobucket.com/user/[/IMG][/QUOTE]

Photobucket doesnt work anymore. You need to upload to facebook etc. Click on the photo and make it bigger then right click, select copy image address and then paste it between [img] 
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lizjwearne (20 August 2017)

Thankyou x


----------



## Lizjwearne (20 August 2017)




----------

